# Looking for opinions on digital scales



## Chefdog (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a new scale and figured I'd ask and see what's worked for you guys and what's been a POS. I'm probably looking for a 5k x 1g scale and also something small like 500g x .1g for the precise stuff. 
Any experiences, positive or negative, would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 16, 2012)

Here are some suggestions from another thread on the subject:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7264-weighing-scale-recommendations


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the scales from MyWeigh. I wore out an i5000 unit (I think it got damaged in a move) and replaced it with a KD7000. Both are excellent choices. Search the internet for best price which may or may not be Amazon.

http://www.myweigh.com/cooking.html

-AJ


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 16, 2012)

I have an American Weigh 500g x 0.01g model:sm-501, was inexpensive, easy to calibrate, has been working great since I got it early this year. For a larger scale I have a Pascali 10kg x 1g scale that does alright, but sometimes gives quite inaccurate results, I would not buy it again.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OIRSSU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Reads from .1g to 2kilo. Hard to find at this price point.


----------



## Chefdog (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, ill look into the choices mentioned. 
Anyone have experience with Escali? I saw a couple at JB Prince, but haven't seem them before.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 17, 2012)

Chefdog said:


> Thanks guys, ill look into the choices mentioned.
> Anyone have experience with Escali? I saw a couple at JB Prince, but haven't seem them before.



Escali is what I have, not Pascali. Mine has had problems, customer service was decent, but the quality is not where it needs to be, IMO.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 17, 2012)

I have an Escali. It's one that supposed to covert from weight to volume when you enter a code. I can't recommend it for the conversions--it's not accurate. For example, a cup of water weighs 236 grams, but the scale says you have a cup at 206 grams. (I spent a lot of time figuring this out when all my measuring cups appeared to be drastically wrong according to the scale.) If you're only using the weight feature it's fine, but the volume conversion is pretty much useless IMO. I contacted Escali about it and never heard back. It's a lightweight scale that runs on a 9V battery, so it's pretty convenient. Haven't had to change the battery yet, but it looks like something that will have the wires to the batteries break in the long term--they're pretty lightweight. But it's on the original battery and I've had it for a year, so that might take a while. Other than the fact that the distinguishing characteristic of this scale doesn't work, it's ok.


----------



## wellminded1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tanita and Salter.


----------



## Chefdog (Nov 17, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OIRSSU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Reads from .1g to 2kilo. Hard to find at this price point.



This one looks like a good compromise between capacity and accuracy. Up to 2 kilos at .1g is hard to find, unless you're willing to spend a lot more. Thanks for the link, I'm not sure how I missed this one on Amazon.


----------



## tweyland (Dec 27, 2012)

This MyWeigh KD8000 has been serving us well for a few months now. On the one hand, it doesn't feel that sturdy (kind of light for it's size, relatively). On the other hand, it's been performing great, and it has high capacity for larger batches, and it does percentage weighing (usually a feature of more expensive models, although I haven't had need to use that yet).


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NE0FU2/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_til?tag=akikamoza-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B001NE0FU2&adid=1XP5K3AFMC5RVT9SJTNY&&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.ideasinfood.com%2Fideas_in_food%2F

~Tad


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 27, 2012)

MyWeigh really is the way to go. They are very supportive of their product and I have never had issues with my scales. Well worth the extra couple bucks if you want quality and accuracy.


----------

